# 06 Tacoma Front spring issues



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, I just recently joined this site and have truly found it to be filled with great info. Hoping to get some feed back here. My issue is, my 06 Tacoma V-6 TRD pkg 4x4 front springs. I know I'm probably gonna start a Toyota bash fest but.... the spring set-up is sub par to say the least, in my opinion. From the factory the truck was already sagging or raked 2 inches in the front.


I'm hoping some other new generation Toyota owners can respond and let me know how they addressed their plow set-ups. I just mounted the Fisher Homesteader to my truck, weighs in at 250 # 's. Very lite for a plow, to say the least. The truck with the plow on constantly rides on the "Timberens" over the slightest bump, feels like all the time.


I was thinking of leveling off the truck, getting rid of the 2 inch rake look, personally like a level looking truck and fixing this sagging spring issue. I found " TOYTECHLIFTS.com" from a Toyota site online and they have heavier springs and struts for the front for dealing with this situation. 

I was wondering if anyone has gone this route already and if it works... leveling the truck off and dealing with the extra weight???? Appreciate any response and thanks for all the posts by everyone throughout the site, a lot of material to go through. xysport


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

First of all All IFS trucks are going to ride on the Timbrens with the plow on when set up with a stock suspension. I just put them in a full size Chevy and he was running a light Snoway plow and was on the timbrens. That is how they are designed.

Second almost every truck out their comes with the back end sitting up. It is so you can put "stuff" in the back (it is a pickup) and you won't be dragging the rear bumper. My Tacoma does it and my Ford is the same way. Their are kits out their to level the truck by raising the front but sometimes this can make for a harsher ride.

Are you running ballast as Fisher recommends? I have two Toyotas both with Timbrens and ballast one gets about 700 pounds of bagged salt and the other runs a 6ft V box that loaded adds about 1500lbs to it and the sit pretty level, plow great and the ride with the plow on is as good as any other truck with a plow on. I run Fisher LDs which are much heavier then the homesteaders but I use them for commercial plowing. 

Incidently My Ford F550 also looks to be pitching forward with the plow on until I started loading the muni body. It just how trucks are.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Understand the rake issue, had trucks all my life, just thought maybe the springs would be a little tougher. After all, it's suppoussed to be the heavier suspension pkg. I realize that Toyota doesn't offer a plow prep for these trucks, that would probably address the situation. I am just surprised at how soft the springs are but how harsh the ride is... must be the struts then ( the harsh ride ).

I'm just wondering if the heavier front springs out there will fix the front end sag, found some ame 885 & 886 coils that are rated at 200 + factory. The ride is already stiff, that doesnt bother me, just like to save from destroying the coils if possible while fixing the issue.

Also, I'm running 260 lbs. against the tailgate, Fisher recommends 90 lbs. Maybe I'll try some more to lift the front up a little. Thanks.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

My 06 is TRD-spec and I am happy with the setup with my Homesteader, but have you considered this option:
http://www.gorancho.com/html/products/shocks/quicklift.html

Mild, but perhaps enough to firm up to your taste...


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Appreciate the thread link to Ranchero but I decided to order new springs. Figurered it'll just get worse with time, just hate to knock out the stock springs so quick. Found a bunch of stuff about the stockers on toyotanation.com and such.

Decided to go with heavier ones from Toytech, a lot of people like there stuff so I'll see how it works out.


----------

